# The Buffalo bikes.



## C M Gerlach (Dec 21, 2022)

Here they are together. There was a push to get these done as they are presents for the holidays. Considering what I started with, both exceeded expectations.










































The Pictures may not show, but the pierce is quite small compared to a normal 28......the boy may fit on it, a nice juvenile troxel and green cyclocross tires made this come together.

A ladies pierce was sacrificed, but the metal clad wheelset with some plating and the fork and crankset  from it really helped the Indian come around.

I have a tendency to over clean and take some artistic liberties, but didn't do too bad this time.

The "Indian icebox" fits six cans real nice.









Buffalo stamped seat is okay as well.









Most of the parts to get these together were oversprayed or bent so bad I didn't see these as coming out as nice.....I should take more pictures of the process, but I never do.
Thanks again to the guys for the parts.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## stezell (Dec 21, 2022)

Very nice Christmas gifts, I would say they came out very nice. 

Sean


----------



## C M Gerlach (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks.


----------



## kshimp41 (Dec 21, 2022)

VERY NICE!


----------



## Santee (Dec 23, 2022)

The Indian icebox is a nice addition. Enjoy!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 3, 2023)

Nice bikes very cool


----------

